# Im Looking to go on a Ride-a-long



## Lucas2277 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was wondering if any body could help me out in finding a department that offers ride a longs. I have asked a few departments and none of them do so. I am an aspiring police officer and Im extremely interested in attending a Ride a long. If anybody can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Lucas Wise


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Find a city or town near you that conduct citizen police academies. Some of those programs include a ride-a-long.


----------



## Lucas2277 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, it has been pretty difficult. I tried the State Police but you need to be part of the media


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mtc said:


> 12+ years on - been on ONE ride along... and it was Easter Sunday night...
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzz


mtc I'll check with my Lt. you can ride with me... Mean ol Troopers


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guess who'll be running the laptop that night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Gil said:


> mtc I'll check with my Lt. you can ride with me... Mean ol Troopers


Same here mtc, although it may be awhile before I'm back in the saddle.

I've done ridealongs for several people....even if it's a slow night, it's nice to have someone to talk to. The most interesting to date was a senior constable with the South Wales (United Kingdom) Police; to say we had different philosophies of policing would be an understatement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

mtc said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> I wouldn't feel lost in Attleboro... Quincy I'd be spinning leaving Sea St !


You can run the laptop, and I'll be the navigator. :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

To the OP, you could come to my jurisdiction, commit something arrestable, and I'd be happy to take you on a ride along. Just kidding. No really, Just Kidding....:smoke:


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been on my fair share of ride-alongs. Great experience!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I went on one many years ago, and then got a nice tour of the Salem Jail, that place was nice.


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

I went to a prison when I was in high school. I'm pretty sure it was Walpole. They had a bunch of inmates talk about how they were locked up for driving black out drunk and killing someone while behind the wheel. It was all going great until one of them was telling his story and pointed to a girl in our group and stared directly at her and said you look identical to the girl I killed.

It was spine tingling awkward.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

gm7988 said:


> I went to a prison when I was in high school. I'm pretty sure it was Walpole. They had a bunch of inmates talk about how they were locked up for driving black out drunk and killing someone while behind the wheel. It was all going great until one of them was telling his story and pointed to a girl in our group and stared directly at her and said_* you look identical to the girl I killed.
> 
> *_It was spine tingling awkward.


How fucking charming of him.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

gm7988 said:


> I went to a prison when I was in high school. I'm pretty sure it was Walpole. They had a bunch of inmates talk about how they were locked up for driving black out drunk and killing someone while behind the wheel. It was all going great until one of them was telling his story and pointed to a girl in our group and stared directly at her and said you look identical to the girl I killed.
> 
> It was spine tingling awkward.


That was part of the show. I've known several people who took part in that type of visit, they always single one kid out of the bunch to create more of a scare! People ALWAYS fall for it.. lol


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sam1974 said:


> That was part of the show. I've known several people who took part in that type of visit, they always single one kid out of the bunch to create more of a scare! People ALWAYS fall for it.. lol


Well they got me pretty good.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I would think that today their is so much liability that could be incurred by the Dept and possbly the Officer also that not many ride a longs are happening. Unless of course the individual is well known and trusted by the Dept.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I would think that today their is so much liability that could be incurred by the Dept and possbly the Officer also that not many ride a longs are happening. Unless of course the individual is well known and trusted by the Dept.


I won't take someone out unless they're a cop or I know them.

In the last couple of years, my PD has made ridealongs sign a waiver promising they or their family won't sue the city if they're injured/killed, and they have to wear a vest (supplied by us).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I won't take someone out unless they're a cop or I know them.
> 
> In the last couple of years, my PD has made ridealongs sign a waiver promising they or their family won't sue the city if they're injured/killed, and they have to wear a vest (supplied by us).


I hear ya, but I bet that waiver is about as good as the paper it is written on.


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Every ridealong I've been on aside my internship required a signed paper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I hear ya, but I bet that waiver is about as good as the paper it is written on.


You can't get blood from a stone, so they're sure as Hell not going to go after me, and even if they did the city accepted the indemnity law years ago.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll take out anyone willing to come out to Los Angeles. In the eleven years I've been a supervisor, I've taken out hundreds of folks. (LAPD ride alongs have to ride with a supervisor.) You'd have to sign a waiver out here too. 

I try to show my ride alongs a good time. I find the dirtiest alleys, the "yuckiest" homeless folk, the meanest gangmembers, and go to all the shootings (when possible), just to make sure the ride along has the "best experience" possible.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> If I'm ever out in the LA area, I'll definitely take you up on that offer.


Sure, come on out, love to have ya!


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> I'll take out anyone willing to come out to Los Angeles. In the eleven years I've been a supervisor, I've taken out hundreds of folks. (LAPD ride alongs have to ride with a supervisor.) You'd have to sign a waiver out here too.
> 
> I try to show my ride alongs a good time. I find the dirtiest alleys, the "yuckiest" homeless folk, the meanest gangmembers, and go to all the shootings (when possible), just to make sure the ride along has the "best experience" possible.


Can we do this next time?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

gm7988 said:


> Can we do this next time?


Hmmm, could be.


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> gm7988 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we do this next time?
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

:wavespin:


----------

